

How To Use Authority To Persuade People To Do Something - adzeds
http://davidshawblog.com/2013/05/30/part-four-6-principles-of-persuasion-authority/

======
catalystconsult
I like the concept of taking on the role of a teacher to give the impression
of authority.

------
adzeds
I am happy to discuss this post if anyone has any points to raise!

